# Freshly Picked Lemon



## STIKSHIFTER (May 12, 2018)

*Found this one today in a basement.  Someone swapped on a Shimano derailleur.  Pogo still works!  



 

 

 *


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 12, 2018)

Great find Chuck


----------



## TheDXjedi (May 12, 2018)

Great find in great condition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

